# Sticky  A thousand words



## TheOldSalt

I've often given the advice to set up something like this for birthing livebearers, but never explained it very well.


----------



## TU55LER

Basically its just that tupper wear is cheaper. You could just get a few tanks and the only differences would be price and the clarity of the container.


----------



## Cory1990

That's a pretty good idea, is it all just sponge filters? And what about heaters?


----------



## TU55LER

Cory1990 said:


> That's a pretty good idea, is it all just sponge filters? And what about heaters?


If I had that I wouldn't care about heaters seeing as someone would probably dedicate a whole room to that just set the A.C. to like 76 and your good. Pretty much your home comes with a heater and a chiller!


----------



## Cory1990

That's true but my one tank without a heater gets pretty cold, I think the low 70s is what it's always at.


----------



## TU55LER

That is true. I don't deal much with big tanks or big systems of small tanks.


----------



## Cory1990

I'm going to be building a wall of tens soon, I build stands and sell them so as soon as I'm done with this guys order I will be building mine. I plan to put 2 55g tanks on top of each other then put 4 10gallon tanks on top of that. So many ideas I got one plan drawn out for it. But since it's in my house it needs to look nice.


----------



## TheOldSalt

If you need heaters, then get heaters.


----------



## Cory1990

Yea I got a good deal on 4 used heaters I paid $5 each from a small time fish store in milwaukee that sells used aquariums and stuff to go with them.


----------

